# Croaker's being served.....



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Barbecue Baked Croaker


3 pounds pan-dressed croaker
3 tablespoons margarine or butter
3 tablespoons lemon juice
¾ cup barbecue sauce, any type
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
Salt and pepper, for sprinkling


Wash and dry fish. In small pan, melt margarine or butter. Mix in lemon juice, barbecue sauce and Worcestershire sauce. Pour ½ of sauce in shallow foil-lined baking pan. Sprinkle fish with salt and pepper and place in single layer in pan. Pour remaining sauce over fish. 

Bake at 450 F. until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork, 15 to 20 minutes. 
Makes 6 servings. 

*-------------------------------------*



Croaker in Foil


3 pounds croaker, dressed
1 sliced celery
1 sliced onion
¼ cup margarine, melted
2 tablespoons lemon juice
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon paprika
¼ teaspoon pepper
4 pieces aluminum foil (12" x 12") 


Preheat oven to 450 F. Lightly oil aluminum foil pieces. Place fish on foil. Top with celery and onion. Combine remaining ingredients. Pour mixture over fillets. Close the foil tightly on all edges with double folds. Place packages in oven and bake 10 to 15 minutes. 

Makes 4 servings.


*-------------------------------------*



Croaker Fillets


2 lb Croaker fillets
1/4 c Sliced green onions & tops
1 Minced garlic clove
1/4 c Fresh lemon juice
1/2 c Fine crumbs
1 ts Salt
1 tb Butter


Cut fillets into serving size pieces. Cook onions & garlic in butter until tender: add lemon juice. Combine crumbs & salt in bowl. Dip fish in lemon butter mixture, roll in crumbs. Arrange fish in well greased 15*11*1" baking pan; drizzle remaining lemon butter mixture over fish. 

Bake in 350 oven for 25-30 minutes. 

*------------------------------------*


Herbed Croaker 'n Chips

1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup chopped chives
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon chopped lemon zest
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
Dash Tabasco sauce
1 1/4 pounds Virginia croaker fillets
1 (6 oz) bag potato chips 


Directions:

In a small mixing bowl, whisk together mayonnaise, chives, parsley, lemon juice, zest, salt and Tabasco sauce. Transfer half of the mixture into a separate bowl, cover, refrigerate and set aside.

Heat a large nonstick pan or griddle over medium-high heat. Brush croaker fillets with remaining herb mayonnaise. Place each piece (coated side down) into the preheated pan, and cook for 2-3 minutes until golden. Using a spatula, turn over and brown on remaining side for another 1-2 minutes until cooked through.

Transfer cooked fillets onto serving plate and top each portion with approximately 1 1/2 tablespoons of reserved herb mayonnaise. Serve with potato chips on the side. Serves 4.

J.B.

*--------------------------------------*


Grilled Croaker

24 small croaker or croaker filets


Marinade:

1/2 C white wine
4 T lemon juice
1 C olive oil
1 T garlic, chopped
1/2 C fresh basil, chopped
1 sprig of fresh rosemary for each fish filet
1 C fennel, chopped
6 sprigs of fresh rosemary for garnish

Clean and scale the fish or filet and soak in the marinade for one hour. Grill or sauté the whole fish and garnish each with a sprig of rosemary. Sauté or broil filets’.

Serves 24

*----------------------------------*


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

great recipes, I have always heard that if you cook with foil that you should avoid acids like vinegar and fruit juice because the bring out a metallic taste from the foil! can anybody confirm this? I don't think I ever noticed it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The acidity of lemon will actually cook the fish while it's marinating. I would avoid using lemon with any fish with flaky white meat (croaker, flounder, trout) It will make the meat 'mushy' once it's cooked. 

Anything with a high acidity level (tomatoes, some fruits, lemons) will react with metal if stored or cooked in metal pans, foil, etc also.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Parchment paper may be an alternative to the foil. It can take oven temps up to 420 degrees. Cooking time would increase slightly.


----------

